# New 2006 Roubaix SL



## rickshaw#1 (May 27, 2009)

I'm evaluating bikes and considering a new 06' Roubaix SL. The $1145 price tag is very appealing with Ultegra components.

As a weekend recreational rider, will this bike serve me well? My other option is a MB Le Champion SL w/American Classic 420 wheelset for the same $.

This is a huge step forward from my current steed - 1983 Raleigh Technium with carbon risers, spd's and street tires!


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Those are very similar bikes. I like the look of the graphics of the Fuji quite a bit better. Probably buying the Fuji from a LBS? Those two things would probably be enough to make me lean toward the Fuji. Wheels are probably better on the Motobecane. Haven't ridden either one, but they're both likely to be stiff, fast, quick handling bikes. I wouldn't expect either to be particularly comfortable on long rides, but if you're not racking up big distances, they're probably comfortable enough.


----------



## rickshaw#1 (May 27, 2009)

Actually my LBS is BD who includes lifetime tune ups with the purchase. My current riding route is limited to a 6 speed cassette for a 10.5 mile round trip in about 43 minutes. 

I expect to increase the distance significantly to 20 - 25 mile trip so I'm eager to understand why these bikes won't be comfortable on long rides. What would you consider a long ride?

Or for the same $ I can buy the 06' Fuji Team, but w/105 components.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

By long rides I mean 50+ mile rides. I'd expect both those aluminum frames to be stiff frames that transmit shock from bumps in the road and road buzz from surfaces like chip-seal roads-- not really a problem if your rides are short to moderate, but it can be wearing on you if you're on the bike for hours at a time. I'd expect that both those bikes place a premium on acceleration(& climbing) quality over ride quality. I think they're the sort of bike that would excel at criterium racing with its frequent accelerations. Like I said though, I haven't ridden either, nor the carbon framed Team. I'd suggest giving them all a good test ride while paying particular attention to that aspect(smoothness over a variety of surfaces) of the ride. Might matter to you, might not. Sounds like you're getting a nice price whichever bike you decide on.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

I had originally decided to buy the Roubaix SL from the BD shop in JAX. Then before picking it up, the looks of it struck me odd and I had to try a few other bikes. Craig set me up on a few other similarly priced rides in the store and then I rode the Fuji TEAM. I had to ride 2 because the first was too small. But when I returned from riding the 58cm Craig said he knew that was the one by the grin on my face and that I was completely out of breath. As a rec rider myself the TEAM has been great. 105 is just fine. Although I always wanted a Ti bike. I may be forced to check out one of the LeChampion TEAM Ti bikes.
Ride several then decide. Good luck.


----------



## rickshaw#1 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Steve-a-Reno! I've been to the shop3 times and Craig is very helpful ( patient).

I'm picking up something tomorrow. Where do your ride in JAX? I'm down in Vilano on the "route".


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

I ride a short local route on the north side. 
Let us know what you decide on and some pics and maybe a review!
Be safe.


----------



## rickshaw#1 (May 27, 2009)

So I test rode the Roubaix, MB le Champion SL and Team, all super fine rides! The MB had the edge on components and wheelset ( American Classic #420's). I rode the Team last and took the MB out twice.

There is definitely a difference with the carbon frame that smoothes out the vibration, so I bought the Team! 

I took a quick ride last night - a few miles and I was surprised how quiet it was. Remember my previous bike is a 25 year old Raleigh! This morning I was able to ride about 10.5 miles with a moderate intracostal bridge climb. Very smooth and my biggest challenge is getting comfortable on the bars versus the previous mtb risers, and learning to ride in a higher gear. I'll be back on it tomorrow for an extended ride.

From a fitting perspective, BD told me to bring it back after the weekend and they will make adjustments by changing out the stem. Craig and the BD guys are fantastic and I'm really fortunate to have them as my LBS. I would highly recommend them to anyone within driving distance to visit the shop and work with them in person!

I would love feedback on computers.....


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

rickshaw#1 said:


> So I test rode the Roubaix, MB le Champion SL and Team, all super fine rides! The MB had the edge on components and wheelset ( American Classic #420's). I rode the Team last and took the MB out twice.
> 
> There is definitely a difference with the carbon frame that smoothes out the vibration, so I bought the Team!
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!

I swear if I didn't know better I'd say that's my experience I had at BD. Right down to what bikes I rode and what I prefered and what I ended up with. :shocked: 

I don't ride often but I do appreciate my decision on each ride. Firm but supple ride and I get the instant power transfer to forward movement! 

I have a POLAR CS100b (the one with the HR monitor). I like it but I don't have anything else to really compare to. I had similar models on MTB's over the years. Check the reviews and make another great decision. :thumbsup: 

Be safe and enjoy the bike. Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The Moto Le Champion SL and the Fuji Roubaix SL are both sub-16 lb bikes. They should be a hoot to climb on. They will be a bit stiff but not too stiff. We are talking about bikes that are more advanced than '80s Cannondales.


----------

